# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  تفليش mb511 بنجاح

## sab_bane

أولا نقوم بتحميل الفلاشة من الرابط التالي       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
الدرايفرات الخاصة ب Motorola من هنا    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
أخيرا برنامج  RSD lite من هنا   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
و هذه صةرة على نجاح العملية       
بانتظار المزيد من المشاركات إن شاء الله

----------


## mohamed73

الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## sab_bane

والدينا أو والديك

----------


## حسين نت

_تم تحميل بس هل هو عربي اما لا    اريد انا عربي_

----------


## sab_bane

ليست بها اللغة العربية

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## sab_bane

> _تم تحميل بس هل هو عربي اما لا    اريد انا عربي_

 هذه الفلاشة فيها لغة عربية  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## rody2007

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mickelagaiby

thanks

----------


## ussa

yws higgdstyjklojhgg gkkgfftyutffgh jhhggg

----------


## sami12

*عمل جيد بالوفيق*

----------

